# Solved: Unknown WiFi device



## Ted999

I did a wifi device scan using SoftPerfect Wifi Guard and have a device I do not know. I have 4 in total laptop, router, BB phone. The 4th is a Hon Hai Precision device. The only other device I know of is my satellite modem, hard wired to router. I live in a very remote area and have no neighbors close by.


I assume that there actually is a 4th unknown device. How can I track it down?


Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

It looks like the software detects both wired and wireless devices on the the same network.
http://www.softperfect.com/board/read.php?18,14397

Is the wired satellite modem connected to the LAN or WAN side of the router? If it is on the LAN side, try disconnecting it and rerunning the scan.

If it isn't the modem, does anyone in the house have any portable Apple devices? It is my understanding that Hon Hai Precision supplies the WiFi hardware for some Apple products.

Are you using any WiFi encryption?


----------



## Ted999

Very helpful thanks!


Turns out it was my Vonage modem. The fact that both wired/unwired devices are identified gave the clue, I unplugged and rescanned - gone!


Ted


----------



## cwwozniak

You're welcome. :up:


----------

